# Gaming PC ~500€



## deeeennis (1. Februar 2013)

*Gaming PC ~500€*

Hey Leute, ein Kumpel von mir will sich die Tage mal einen neuen Pc kaufen, ich soll ihm dabei helfen.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
500Euro Obergrenze..

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Eventuell BS..

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
SATA-Laufwerk, eventuell Sata-Festplatte 

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Laut meinem Kumpel komplett, ich überzeuge ihn noch von Zusammenbau :p

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Meines Wissens nach 1920x1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
BF3, ein Bisschen Office, mehr weiß ich nicht 

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Nö.

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Er soll von der Lautstärke 'ertragbar' sein, und ein i5 soll drin sein (er hält nichts von Dualcores)


So, ich habe da an folgendes gedacht:

i5-3470
Asrock B75 Pro3
Cougar A400
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
G.Skill DIMM Kit 2x4GB 1600 1,5V
Bitfenix Merc Beta 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 Windforce 2GB
Scythe Slipstream 120

Käme jetzt auf ca. 560Euro.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich offen. 

MfG

Dennis


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich stell dir was zusammen.
Brauchst du noch eine HDD?

Falls er keine HDD braucht:
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
Er reicht. Mit SMT hat der 4 Kerne ^^
1 x Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G)
Kingston macht guten RAM
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD)
Am besten möglich viel in die GraKa investieren
1 x Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Gigabyte hat hier ein Support-Forum
1 x LiteOn iHAS124 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/grün mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKWGG-RP)
Rosi kann dir mehr sagen. 
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)
Gut und günstig


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Klingt schon gut so,
auch wenn ich noch das Geld für nen i5 3570 drauflegen würde.
Ob HDD oder SSD ist Geschmackssache. Wenn man nicht so viele Spiele hat, könnte man auch 'ne SSD nehmen.
Ist leiser und deutlich schneller als herkömliche Festplatten.
Statt dem Cougar, würde ich persönlich ein beQuiet!-Netzteil nehmen.
Wenn du fürs Gehäuse 10€ mehr bezahlen kannst, würde ich dir das Aerocool X-Warrior empfehlen. Es bietet jede Menge Platz und man kann 2 Frontlüfter einbauen. Kabelmanagement ist auch vorhanden.

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## deeeennis (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ich stell dir was zusammen.
> Brauchst du noch eine HDD?
> 
> Falls er keine HDD braucht:
> ...


 
Erstmal vielen Dank!
Er besteht aber auf einen i5, da ja die CPU am längsten drin bleibt seiner Meinung nach.
Single Channel RAM ist nicht sinnvoll, da lieber dual Channel.
Als Grafikkarte würde ihm eine 7850 reichen, er ist kein Dauersuchti, und er will auch nicht soviel in die GraKa stecken..
Das B75Pro3 reicht doch definitiv aus?
Laufwerk hat er ja noch eins.
Ich glaube bei dem Budget ist kein Shinobi drin..
Und als Netzteil müsste das Cougar A400 ja reichen, oder nicht?

Ok, er brauch eine neue Festplatte, seine jetzige hat nur 250GB


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Eine 7870+ i3 wäre rein von der Performance besser dran als ein i5+ 7850. ^^
Und das B75 Pro3 reicht auch. Aber Gigabyte hat hier einen Support. Ist seine Sache. 
Als NT würde sicher ein A400 reichen, wobei das E9 leiser und effizienter ist.
Und wenn das Laufwerk schon da ist, dann könnte er noch eine HDD reinquetschen. Ich bevorzuge Western Digital. Aber das ist Glaubensfrage.
Das Case darf schon was mehr kosten. Schließlich ist das meistens die Komponente die am Meisten genutzt wird.


----------



## deeeennis (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Eine 7870+ i3 wäre rein von der Performance besser dran als ein i5+ 7850. ^^
> Und das B75 Pro3 reicht auch. Aber Gigabyte hat hier einen Support. Ist seine Sache.
> Als NT würde sicher ein A400 reichen, wobei das E9 leiser und effizienter ist.
> Und wenn das Laufwerk schon da ist, dann könnte er noch eine HDD reinquetschen. Ich bevorzuge Western Digital. Aber das ist Glaubensfrage.
> Das Case darf schon was mehr kosten. Schließlich ist das meistens die Komponente die am Meisten genutzt wird.


 
Habe ihn jetzt vom i3-3220 überzeugen können.
Lieber 7870 und alles so lassen oder 7850 und dafür hochwertiges Netzteil+Shinobi?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Scythe Mine 2 (SCMN-2000)
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x Cougar A400  400W ATX 2.3

540€
+Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 58€


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

In das 3R-Case passt der Scythe Mine 2 unbearbeitet aber nicht rein .


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Beides. In der Form wie ich das zusammengestellt hab, kostet es 550€.


----------



## deeeennis (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
> 1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
> 1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G)
> 1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
> ...



Sieht zwar nett aus, aber OC ist aufgrund von Angst im Garantiefall schonmal garnicht geplant. 
Wie sähe das ohne OC aus?
Und vielleicht ein Gehäuse mit USB3.0..


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

OC lohnt sich bei dem Budget eher weniger. Dafür lieber das E9 + 7870 + Shinobi + i3.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Bei einem Gaming PC in dem Preisbereich würde ich auf Grafikleistung setzen und daher den i3 nehmen.
Von einer stärkeren GPU hast du letztendlich mehr als von einer stärkeren CPU.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

zweiter versuch:

1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
1 x PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x Cougar A400  400W ATX 2.3

505€


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Das Cougar A wird recht laut ab 70% Last.


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich persönlich würde mehr für das Case ausgeben. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> zweiter versuch:
> 
> 1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
> 1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
> ...


Da fehlt immer noch die Festplatte... Und das BS kam doch auch noch dazu, oder Wegen Win7 könntet ihr ja mal in der Bucht schauen (Home Premium 64bit reicht). Beim Case könnte man auch das nehmen:


Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Cougar A wird recht laut ab 70% Last.


 
der rechner wird vielleicht 200 watt aus der dose saugen.

@drwaikiki: das mit dem case muss der te entscheiden, bei dem budget ist das halt schwierig

hdd&bs hatt ich vergessen, das stimmt. also: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland & Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (niederländisch) (PC) (GFC-00598) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## merhuett (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einem Gaming PC in dem Preisbereich würde ich auf Grafikleistung setzen und daher den i3 nehmen.
> Von einer stärkeren GPU hast du letztendlich mehr als von einer stärkeren CPU.



Was wechselt man denn eher aus ? CPU oder Grafikkarte. Wenn schon neu denn gleich nen i5 mMn. Sonst darf er in 2 Jahren cpu und ! Grafikkarte tauschen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



merhuett schrieb:


> Was wechselt man denn eher aus ? CPU oder Grafikkarte. Wenn schon neu denn gleich nen i5 mMn. Sonst darf er in 2 Jahren cpu und ! Grafikkarte tauschen.


 
In 2 Jahren muss er gar nichts tauschen oder alles. Das hängt davon ab welche Ansprüche er hat.
Wenn er aber einen 500€ Rechner will können seine Ansprüche nicht hoch sein denn sonst würde er mehr Geld investieren.


----------



## merhuett (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich mein nur. Bevor bf 3 im mp ruckelt trotz der tollen Grafikkarte würde ich lieber den i5 nehmen + 7850 und die Grafik etwas runter stellen. Und warum muss er alles tauschen? Selbst die P2 gehen noch gut mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Hier nochmal ein Versuch:


Mobo: http://geizhals.de/759350

CPU: http://geizhals.de/833643

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und Win7... Wahhh, hab mich mit den Links oben vertan, meinte beim Mobo das ASRock B75 Pro3 und bei der CPU den i5-3350P.

Gruß


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Das Laufwerk braucht er nicht mehr.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk braucht er nicht mehr.


Dann kann ja noch was eingespart werden

Gruß


----------



## deeeennis (2. Februar 2013)

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-298200


Wäre das in Ordnung?
Er sagt ihm ist ein i5 wichtiger als eine bessere Grafikkarte, wäre in dem Preissegment die Gigabyte empfehlenswert?


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Die Gigabyte 7850 ist gut, aber die 7870 ist besser. Am besten wäre es den Kühler rauszuwerfen und ein paar euro mehr für 7870 zu investieren. Dann passt der i5 auch noch rein.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

Soo, da mein Kumpel jetzt wohl doch nicht so viel Geld für den Pc ausgeben will (er gibt lieber mehr für eine gute Gitarre aus) und er meint, dass zocken wohl doch nicht das Hauptthema ist, will ich nal fragen ob die hd7770 in Ordnung ist, bzw. ob es von Nvidia was gibt, was P/L-technisch besser ist? 

Und falls er die 7770 nimmt, es gibt davon nur ein Modell mit 2GB(Asus), oder reicht bei so einer "schlechten" Karte 1GB?


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Zum "richtigen" zocken sollte es schon mind. eine 7850 sein z.B. die 7850 2GB von Sapphire. 
Dein Kumpel kann ja einfach ein wenig sparen.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Zum "richtigen" zocken sollte es schon mind. eine 7850 sein z.B. die 7850 2GB von Sapphire.
> Dein Kumpel kann ja einfach ein wenig sparen.



Das ist mir bewusst, aber seine Prioritäten liegen da momentan mehr bei der Gitarre, die hat man ja eh länger als einen PC, vorallem ist das Budget als Schüler mehr als knapp.

Wegen dem Blackscreen-Problem würde ich momentan eh keine Sapphire empfehlen 

Aber du bist leider nicht wirklich auf meine Fragen eingegangen.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Für eine bessere Gitarre habe ich vollstes Verständnis  . Ich kann deinem Kumpel auch gute und günstige Einsteigergitarren empfehlen . Budget ?

1 GB Vram reichen auch.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber seine Prioritäten liegen da momentan mehr bei der Gitarre, die hat man ja eh länger als einen PC, vorallem ist das Budget als Schüler mehr als knapp.
> 
> Wegen dem Blackscreen-Problem würde ich momentan eh keine Sapphire empfehlen
> 
> Aber du bist leider nicht wirklich auf meine Fragen eingegangen.



1. Ich bin selber Schüler und kann das gut verstehen.......leider 
2. Das mit dem Blackscreen bezieht sich auf die HD 7870.

Ach ja und deine Fragen. Die Low-Budget Karten von NVidia bei den Keplers haben ein mieses P / L-Verhältnis. Nur die GTX 670 hat ein aktzeptables P/L-Vehältnis. Bleib also lieber bei AMD. Außer du brauchst CUDA.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Naja, die GTX660 Ti hat auch ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Vor allem gibt es wieder einmal leisere Kartem, von Asus zum Beispiel.
Ansonsten muss ich dir aber Recht geben


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für eine bessere Gitarre habe ich vollstes Verständnis  . Ich kann deinem Kumpel auch gute und günstige Einsteigergitarren empfehlen . Budget ?
> 
> 1 GB Vram reichen auch.



Sehr nett von dir, aber ich spiele nun seit knapp 8 Jahren(16 Jahre alt) Gitarre (leider Lefthand )  und kenne mich in diesem Gebiet mittlerweile gut genug aus, dass ich ihm da weiterhelfen kann.
Außerdem ist er kein Einsteiger mehr  

Okay, danke für die Antwort 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin selber Schüler und kann das gut verstehen.......leider
> 2. Das mit dem Blackscreen bezieht sich auf die HD 7870.
> 
> Ach ja und deine Fragen. Die Low-Budget Karten von NVidia bei den Keplers haben ein mieses P / L-Verhältnis. Nur die GTX 670 hat ein aktzeptables P/L-Vehältnis. Bleib also lieber bei AMD. Außer du brauchst CUDA.


 
Achso, ich dachte Sapphire hätte momentan insgesamt ein Problem damit.
Würde die XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ausreichen, bzw. ist der Kühler leise genug?


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich bin übrigens auch Lefthand. 
Die XFX-Karte ist sicher auch ok. Wahrscheinlich auch relativ leise.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Jup, die XFX ist gut und leise dank 2 Lüftern. Kannst du nehmen 

EDIT: Alternativ von Asus zum Beispiel.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

So ein ständiges hin und her mit dem PC 
Mein Kumpel wäre jetzt doch bereit etwas mehr für die 7850 auszugeben.
Deshalb hab ich den CPU-Kühler rausgenommen, als Gehäuse das Asgard Pro(sind die beiden Lüfter 3Pin?) und als Netzteil eben nur das Cougar A400.
Sähe dann so aus: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist die Sapphire 7850 2gb oder die Gigabyte empfehlenswerter?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Jimi Hendrix war auch Lefthand  .

Jepp, die beiden Luffis sind 3-Pin. Mit nem Adapter auf 5/7 Volt drosseln oder nen Gehörschutz kaufen .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Die Sapphire ist gut, kannst du nehmen 

EDIT: 1 Sone unter Last finde ich ganz kronket


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jimi Hendrix war auch Lefthand  .
> 
> Jepp, die beiden Luffis sind 3-Pin. mit nem Adapter auf 5/7 Volt drosseln oder nen Gehörschutz kaufen .


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass man als Lefthand nicht so viel Auswahl hat, ich zB wollte früher immer eine Gibson Explorer, aber ist als Lefthand halt nicht so cool.. 

Sind die so laut?  
Der Lüfter in meinem Shinobi ist jetzt nicht wirklich laut, Zwar auf Level6 runtergedrosselt, aber als störend empfinde ich ihn nicht.

EDIT:


ich888 schrieb:


> Die Sapphire ist gut, kannst du nehmen
> 
> EDIT: 1 Sone unter Last finde ich ganz kronket


 
Wow, 1 Sone hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Meistens bauen die Hersteller die "Ausschussware" in die Gehäuse. Du kannst aber auch Glüch haben und gute Modelle erwischen


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Es reicht doch, wenn ich den hinteren per Mainboard runter regele, damit er leise ist und vorne ein Scythe Slip Stream(welchen ich bei mir bei 12v nicht höre) einbaue, den ich dann mit 12 V laufen lasse, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ja. Allerdings ist es nicht nur die Lautstärke des Lüfters an sich. Schon mal an Lagerschleifen, Brummen etc gedacht ?  Muss nicht sein, ist aber wahrscheinlich. Gerade bei einem "günstigen" Case.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich habe das Asgard Pro und das Shinobi. Die im Pro sind ziemlich laut. Vom Shinobi kann ich nix hören . 

Ach ja, die lieben Gitarre. Früher gab´s ja gar keine Lefthands. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt . Es gibt auch wahnsinnige, die lassen die Klampfe, wie sie ist und spielen links. Also, dünne E-Saite oben, dicke unten  .


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja. Allerdings ist es nicht nur die Lautstärke des Lüfters an sich. Schon mal an Lagerschleifen, Brummen etc gedacht ?  Muss nicht sein, ist aber wahrscheinlich. Gerade bei einem "günstigen" Case.


 
Daran habe ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht.
Dann wohl doch eher 2x den Scythe..



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich habe das Asgard Pro und das Shinobi. Die im Pro sind ziemlich laut. Vom Shinobi kann ich nix hören .
> 
> Ach ja, die lieben Gitarre. Früher gab´s ja gar keine Lefthands. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt . Es gibt auch wahnsinnige, die lassen die Klampfe, wie sie ist und spielen links. Also, dünne E-Saite oben, dicke unten  .


 
Kann es sein, dass ihr alle 10 Cases zu Hause habt? 

Zum Beispiel bei einer Les Paul könnte es bei Soli aber zu größeren Problemen kommen wenn man eine Rechtshändergitarre nimmt und die Saiten umspannt


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Schon klar . Ich habe mit 12 angefangen und bin jetzt 49. Habe auch schon ein paar Gitarren in der Hand gehabt . War vor ein paar Monaten in der glücklichen Lage, 3 Cases kaufen zu können. Für mich das R4 Window, Shinobi für meine Lebensgefährtin, Aspard Pro ist jetzt unser Schlafzimmerknecht .


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr alle 10 Cases zu Hause habt?


 
Ich habe ein paar CPUs liegen, Grafikkarten, HDDs, SSDs, Ram, Netzteil. Aber Gehäuse?  Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Guck mal nach, ob sich im 800D nicht welche versteckt haben .


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Guck mal nach, ob sich im 800D nicht welche versteckt haben .


 
Ich warte auf das 900D und dann ziehe ich mit ein.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Hmm, bei mir im Switch versteckt sich keins. ^^

Vlt. noch zu erwähnen, die Stock-Lüfter sind in Ordnung.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Vlt. noch zu erwähnen, die Stock-Lüfter sind in Ordnung.


 
Da sagst du aber gerade genau das Gegenteil von den Anderen.


Erneutes Update der Zusammenstellung:
Da mein Kumpel in 2-3 Jahren eh ein Laptop kauft (wegen Uni), würde ja auch ein i3 reichen, und er hätte 50€ gespart.
Wäre da ein i3-3220 in Ordnung?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Jepp, ein i3 wäre auch in Ordnung. Guck Dir an, wo der steht : FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten an


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Bekomme ich für das hier die endgültige Zustimmung? 
Würde mich über Feedback freuen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Bekomme ich für das hier die endgültige Zustimmung?
> Würde mich über Feedback freuen.


 
ich würde den sella weglassen und als case das 3R SYSTEM R480 nehmen, dann ist sogar eine hd 7870 drin


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Den zusätzlichen Enermax Lüfter brauchst Du auch nicht. Sind im Asgard genug verbaut, die musst Du nur drosseln.

Oder das Bitfenix Merc Alpha/Beta. Die sind auch gut.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ich würde den sella weglassen und als case das 3R SYSTEM R480 nehmen, dann ist sogar eine hd 7870 drin


 
Kriegt man mit dem Boxed Kühler denn die CPU gut und leise kühl?
Es muss wirklich keine 7870 sein, er spielt nur ab und zu, und USB3.0 hätte er am Case auch gerne, hat das R480 denn Kablemanagement hinter dem Mainboard?



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Den zusätzlichen Enermax Lüfter brauchst Du auch nicht. Sind im Asgard genug verbaut, die musst Du nur drosseln.
> 
> Oder das Bitfenix Merc Alpha/Beta. Die sind auch gut.


 
Ich habe die 2 Enermax jetzt da rein gepackt weil es ja vorhin hieß dass die im Asgard oft störend sind, ist der Luftdurchsatz dann nicht zu gering wenn ich die leise gedrosselt habe?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Kriegt man mit dem Boxed Kühler denn die CPU gut und leise kühl? Es muss wirklich keine 7870 sein, er spielt nur ab und zu, und USB3.0 hätte er am Case auch gerne, hat das R480 denn Kablemanagement hinter dem Mainboard?


 
ok wenns keine hd 7870 werden muss, ist deine konfig gut 
man könnte noch über diesen fetten kühler nachdenken: Scythe Mine 2 (SCMN-2000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ok wenns keine hd 7870 werden muss, ist deine konfig gut
> man könnte noch über diesen fetten kühler nachdenken: Scythe Mine 2 (SCMN-2000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Und der läuft dann mit 1 RPM bei einem i3 so wie der aussieht?  

EDIT: Kriegt man mit dem Boxed-Kühler den i3 leise gekühlt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Passiv 

Nein, nicht ganz. Nimm den Sella oder den Boxed. Reicht völlig.


----------



## deeeennis (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Passiv
> 
> Nein, nicht ganz. Nimm den Sella oder den Boxed. Reicht völlig.


 
Und mit dem Boxed geht alles gut, wenn ich ihn auf Level 2 stelle?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Ja, der Boxed ist auch schön leise. Der Sella wäre von der Kühlleistung her nochmal ein Stück besser.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Und der wäre auch leiser.


----------



## deeeennis (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Mein Kumpel hat doch nur ein Laufwerk mit IDE-Anschluss, ist das Laufwerk in Ordnung?

EDIT:
Wäre ein Pure Power L8 430W einem Cougar A400 sehr vorzuziehen oder ist der Unterschied der Schutzschaltungen sehr gering?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Das LG GH24 kannst du nehmen, gut und günstig 

Das L8 ist technisch besser und deutlich leiser, das Cougar wird in den höheren Lastbereichen recht laut.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Februar 2013)

Das GH24 ist sehr laut, wenn du brennst, aber wenn dich das nicht stört ist es zu empfehlen.


----------



## deeeennis (5. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das LG GH24 kannst du nehmen, gut und günstig
> 
> Das L8 ist technisch besser und deutlich leiser, das Cougar wird in den höheren Lastbereichen recht laut.



Okay, vielen Dank.

Aber ein i3+7850 verbraucht doch nur ca 220W höchstens unter Volllast, zählt das schon zu den höheren Lastbbereichen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Nein, das A400 wird etwa ab 70% Auslastung laut. Da sollte die Grafikkarte aber dann das Netzteil übertönen.

Ich denke mal eher dass der Verbrauch bei ca. 180 Watt liegen wird, vielleicht auch 200 Watt.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

@ Denniiiiis

Nicht wirklich. Das sollte das Cougar auch locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Aber die paar Euro für ein besseres und auch noch modulares BeQuiet Netzteil .


----------



## deeeennis (5. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, das A400 wird etwa ab 70% Auslastung laut. Da sollte die Grafikkarte aber dann das Netzteil übertönen.


Okay, danke.
Es ist eh ein L8 in Planung, nur das Problem ist, dass oft gesagt wird, dass es zu kurze Kabel hat


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Die Kabel sollten für Midi-Tower lang genug sein. Bei einem Big-Tower kann ich verstehen dass die Kabel zu kurz sind.


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ich würde nicht mit einem L8 planen  

Das System wird unter Last etwa 180-200W ziehen


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Das L8 ist aber besser als das Cougar, und 350 Watt wären zu wenig, zumal das Netzteil dann nur 1 PCIe Stecker hätte. Nit dem L8 hat der TE ein gutes Netzteil und könnte auch mal eine bessere Graka aufrüsten .


----------



## deeeennis (7. Februar 2013)

Also jetzt nochmal die endgültige Zusammenstellung für die letzte Absegnung:

i3-3220
Asrock B75-Pro3
Sapphire HD7850 2GB
Gskill DIMM Kit 2x4GB 1600
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 500GB
bequiet Pure Power L8 430W
Xigmatek Asgard Pro
LG Gh24NS95

Passt das so?
Gehäuselüfter werden bei Bedarf bei einem lokalen Händler nachgekauft.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Also jetzt nochmal die endgültige Zusammenstellung für die letzte Absegnung:
> 
> i3-3220
> Asrock B75-Pro3
> ...


 
passt! 
man könnte sich vielleicht noch überlegen ob man noch 6€ mehr in die hand nimmt und dieses netzteil kauft: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (7. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> passt!
> man könnte sich vielleicht noch überlegen ob man noch 6 mehr in die hand nimmt und dieses netzteil kauft: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Irgendwann reichen diese 5€ mehr auch Mal, zumal ursprünglich Windows auch in die 500€ sollten, nun sind es ohne Windows 502 bei Geizhals.
Aber danke für den Vorschlag und die Antwort


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1, Vollversion, Multilanguage, Deutsch, English, | eBay


----------



## deeeennis (7. Februar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1, Vollversion, Multilanguage, Deutsch, English, | eBay



Danke, mein Kumpel hatte es auch vor so eine Dell-Version zu kaufen, um noch etwas zu sparen.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Für ~ 43,- Taler gibt´s auch Ultimate 64. Die Händler halte ich für seriös .

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit SP1 Deutsche Vollversion ML | eBay


----------



## deeeennis (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte ihm mal Home Premium für 36€ rausgesucht, ich weiß nicht wo für den normalen Nutzer Vorteile mit Ultimate entstehen könnten.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Klar reicht Home Premium für die meisten Leute. Ich tu´s aber nicht mehr unter Professional .


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar reicht Home Premium für die meisten Leute. Ich tu´s aber nicht mehr unter Professional .


 
Ultimate mein Bester. Only Ultimate.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Februar 2013)

Ultimate kostet auch nur 41€: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=330861154538&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=12959633080


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

@ Thresh

Ich habe ja Ultimate drauf, meinte nur, unter Professional tu ich´s nicht  .


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Ich habe ja Ultimate drauf, meinte nur, unter Professional tu ich´s nicht  .


 
Und, nutzt Du die Zusatzfunktionen überhaupt .


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Aber selbstverständlich .


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Aber selbstverständlich .


 
Und welche wären das ?


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Das Sprachen wechseln, das ich tatsächlich schon einige Male gebraucht habe


----------



## deeeennis (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Mein Kumpel hat noch 2 WD-Festplatten zuhause rumliegen.
Kann er diese für den neuen PC benutzen oder sind die zu laut/langsam/etc. ?
Nach dem formatieren sollten sie ja wieder schnell sein.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Klar, wieso nicht? Solang sein Board SATA Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Klar, wieso nicht? Solang sein Board SATA Anschlüsse hat.


 
Ja, das B75-Pro 3 hat SATA-Anschlüsse 
Er wollte halt noch was einsparen und es hätte ja sein können dass die Festplatte zu hohe Absturzraten hat oder zu laut ist oder sowas..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ein BackUp sollte man sowieso immer machen - auch bei Festplatten mit niedrigen Ausfallraten. Wenn die Lautstärke ihn nicht stört, kann er die ruhig verbauen


----------



## deeeennis (19. Februar 2013)

Wir haben die Preise etwas beobachtet, bei Geizhals ist es gerade extrem günstig wenn man bei Degito bestellt.
Hier das ist heute 50€ günstiger als sonst.
Degito kenne ich nicht, deshalb würde ich gerne mal Meinungen zum Shop hören.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Wir haben die Preise etwas beobachtet, bei Geizhals ist es gerade extrem günstig wenn man bei Degito bestellt.
> Hier das ist heute 50€ günstiger als sonst.
> Degito kenne ich nicht, deshalb würde ich gerne mal Meinungen zum Shop hören.


 
degito kenn ich auch nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren. habe mal geschaut und bei manchen artikeln fehlt die EAN nummer. ausserdem gibt es extrem positive und extrem negative meinungen, aber nix dazwischen


----------



## deeeennis (1. April 2013)

Soo, ich grabe diesen Thread nochmal aus.
Mein Kumpel hat die Prioritäten nun doch anders gesetzt.
Er will den i5, weil eine Grafikkarte schneller nachgerüstet ist als der Prozessor, und ein Quadcore ist ihm wichtig, seiner Meinung nach zukunftssicherer als i3.
Die IGP will er auch gerne mitnehmen.

Und zocken tut er momentan so gut wie garnicht, vielleicht ab und zu eine Runde Trackmania, das wars dann aber auch schon.
Und eine 650ti soll ja laut Benchmarks 5-10% schneller sein als eine 7770, deswegen ist eine 650ti in der Config, wobei ich nicht weiss welches Modell da leise ist, die MSI dient als Platzhalter.

Und nein, leider kann er keine 7850 mehr in Budget quetschen, es waren ursprünglich 500€ inklusive Windows, nun sind es 520€ ohne.

Hier ist die Zusammenstellung wie ich sie mir gedacht habe.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2013)

Ich weiss aus persönlicher erfahrung, dass z.b. trackmania nations in full hd mit 16:1af flüssig (40fps) auf Ner radeon hd 5450 512mb läuft, wenn dein kumpel zur zeit nicht mehr zockt, kann er die graka erstmal weglassen und in einen guten unterbau investieren


----------



## deeeennis (1. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich weiss aus persönlicher erfahrung, dass z.b. trackmania nations in full hd mit 16:1af flüssig (40fps) auf Ner radeon hd 5450 512mb läuft, wenn dein kumpel zur zeit nicht mehr zockt, kann er die graka erstmal weglassen und in einen guten unterbau investieren



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber es geht ihm eher darum, dass er nicht mehr ausgeben will, das Geld wäre zwar vorhanden, er will es aber nicht in dem Maße in den Pc stecken, 500€ sollten seiner Meinung nach für alles reichen.

EDIT: 
Kann noch jemand was zu der Config von mir sagen?
Welche GTX 650Ti ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Für ~10 € mehr gäbe es die doppelte HDD-Kapazität, falls benötigt: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB

Wenn er später mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen will, würde ich gleich ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil nehmen, z.B. Produktvergleich 

Die GTX 650 Ti ist leicht überteuert  Ich würde eine HD7770 kaufen, z.B. Produktvergleich 

Der Rest passt so


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

Als Grafikkarte werfe ich mal die XFX 7770 mit einem Dual-Axial Design in den Raum


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Als Grafikkarte werfe ich mal die XFX 7770 mit einem Dual-Axial Design in den Raum


 
Die ist  
Eine der leisesten 7770.


----------



## deeeennis (1. April 2013)

Das  wird es dann wohl werden.
1TB braucht er nicht, er reizt seine 250GB momentan nicht voll aus.
Danke vielmals für eure Hilfe, ich melde mich dann wieder wenn alles zusammengebaut ist/ wenn es Probleme gibt.
Bilder gibt es dann natürlich auch


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Sieht gut aus  Kannst Du so eintüten.


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ja, sieht gut aus  
NT könntest du auch dieses nehmen:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (6. April 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit 1333Mhz RAM aus? 
Ist der spürbar langsamer als 1600er RAM?
Weil wenn ihr nein sagt,
wird 1333er RAM gekauft, natürlich LP, 2x4gb und nicht mehr als 1.5v.
Ich frage aufgrund der hohen RAM-Preise, kann ja sein dass sich da was einsparen lässt.


----------



## Legacyy (6. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Da spürste keinen Unterschied: Test: Welchen RAM für Intel

Nimm einfach nen günstigen 1333/1600er RAM, je nachdem welcher günstiger ist^^
Produktvergleich GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10660U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (GD38GB1333C9DC), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (BLS2CP4G3D1339DS1S00), G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Den Unterschied spürt man nur in Benchmarks..


----------



## deeeennis (6. April 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Da spürste keinen Unterschied: Test: Welchen RAM für Intel
> 
> Nimm einfach nen günstigen 1333/1600er RAM, je nachdem welcher günstiger ist^^



Okay danke, wird aber wohl doch 1600er, weil er nur 2€ mehr kostet als 1333er, und er sieht gut aus 

Gibt es Alternativen zum Asgard Pro?
Das hat leider zurzeit eine Lieferzeit jenseits der 7 Tage.
Bitte im selben Preisbereich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. April 2013)

Hmm. Du könntest ein BitFenix Merc Alpha oder Merc Beta nehmen. Wobei das Alpha noch Lüfterlöcher im Deckel hat.


----------



## Makalar (6. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ja, das Merc ist für den Preis auch recht gut  
Wenn du ein paar Euro drauflegen würdest, könntest du auch das Shinobi nehmen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

dann bräuchte es aber noch einen 120mm lüfter

ich werf mal das sharkoon t28 in den raum


----------



## deeeennis (6. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Danke nochmals für eure (wiedereinmal) sehr gute Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung! 
Die Bestellung meines Kumpels ist jetzt rausgegangen, er hat nun doch das Asgard Pro genommen, 
da es ihm nichts ausmacht so lange zu warten bis das Gehäuse da ist.
Wenn alles da ist gibt es natürlich Bilder vom Zusammenbau+Endprodukt.


----------



## Makalar (7. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht


----------



## deeeennis (9. April 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal gesehen, dass der Preis der 7790 stark gesunken ist. 
Und in einem review habe ich gesehen, dass sie viel stärker ist als eine 7770.
Lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach, bei Hardwareversand anzurufen und die 7770 in eine 7790 zu ändern?
Lohnen sich die 20€ für die gebotene Mehrleistung?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

diese ist sofort lieferbar: ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5, Radeon HD 7790, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (9. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> diese ist sofort lieferbar: ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5, Radeon HD 7790, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für die Alternative, kostet aber auch nochmal 10€ mehr, der Pc muss nicht diese Woche unbedingt fertig im Zimmer stehen und wenn die Gigabyte auch in Ordnung von der Kühlung und Lautstärke ist, wird die genommen.

Aber deiner Meinung nach sind die 20€ gut investiert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

die 20€ sind (mir persönlich) den aufpreis zur asus hd 7790 wert, da sie eine gute kühlung bietet (wie so ziemlich jede asus dc2), ob sie dir das wert sind musst du entscheiden


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Aber deiner Meinung nach sind die 20€ gut investiert?


Hier kannst du dir selbst eine Meinung bilden, ob die Mehrleistung den Aufpreis wert ist:


AMD Radeon HD 7790 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
rechts unter dem Reiter "Anhang" findest du zudem viele Gamebenchmarks...

Gruß


----------



## deeeennis (9. April 2013)

Okay, danke euch beiden nochmals für die schnellen Antworten! 
Wenn alles gut läuft mit der Überzeugung des Vaters meines Kumpels und der Umbestellung bei Hwv, wird es die Asus 7790


----------



## deeeennis (13. April 2013)

Ich will mal vom neusten Stand berichten.
Deshalb der Doppelpost, ich glaube mit einem Edit würde das keiner mehr lesen 

Inzwischen wurde eine Email an Hwv geschickt, in der drin stand, dass sie bitte die 7770 durch die Asus 7790 austauschen sollen.
Soweit so gut.
In der Antwort von HWV wurde dies auch nochmal bestätigt und die Rechnung angepasst auf den Preis der 7790.
Nur ist das Problem, dass sie von jedem Artikel den regulären Hwv-Preis übernommen haben.
Also kostet der Spaß über 600€, mein Kumpel wird wohl stornieren und neu bestellen,
hoffentlich zieht sich das zeitlich nicht so stark in die Länge, sodass ihr hier endlich eure Bilder bekommt!


----------



## deeeennis (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Oh Gott, jetzt mache ich sogar einen Trippelpost, tut mir leid an die Mods die das hier lesen 
Die Einzelteile des PCs sind angekommen, mein Kumpel hat mir das Bild geschickt.
Am Wochenende werden wir ihn wahrscheinlich zusammenbauen, hoffentlich haben die Bilder vom Zusammenbau eine höhere Auflösung


----------



## Makalar (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## deeeennis (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

So, ich war heute 1,5 Stunden bei dem Kumpel, wir haben den Pc zu einem großen Teil zusammengebaut.
Leider sind die Kabel vom Frontpanel etwas kurz, sodass das Kabelmanagement nicht wirklich benutzt werden kann.

Er hat mir eben geschrieben, dass er versucht hat ins Bios zu kommen, er bekam kein Bild.
Er hat außerdem alle Kabel geprüft, nur einen RAM-Riegel probiert, ohne Laufwerke gestartet, und verschiedene Kabel an Mainboard und Grafikkarte ausprobiert. Alle Lüfter laufen. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Sieht doch klasse aus . Ihr müsst nur die Lüfter vom Asgard Pro auf 7 Volt drosseln. Die sind echt laut  .

Der Strom für die CPU wurde nicht vergessen ? Alle Stecker richtig eingerastet ?


----------



## deeeennis (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sieht doch klasse aus . Ihr müsst nur die Lüfter vom Asgard Pro auf 7 Volt drosseln. Die sind echt laut  .
> 
> Der Strom für die CPU wurde nicht vergessen ? Alle Stecker richtig eingerastet ?


 
Ja das wurde bereits gesagt mit den Lüftern, er will es erstmal damit versuchen, wenn die Lüfter zu laut sind, kauft er neue. 

Nein den habe ich nicht vergessen, es schien so, als wäre alles eingerastet.
Morgen bin ich wieder bei ihm und es wird zu Ende gebaut, da gucke ich ob alles festsitzt.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Bei sowas mysteriösem würde ich auch am besten alles abstöpseln/ausbauen. Nur Netzteil, Mainboard und 1 Riegel Ram, da muss man ins Bios kommen. Dann nach und nach die Teile hinzu. 2ter Ram Riegel, dann HDD, dann Brenner, dann Graka.


----------



## deeeennis (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bei sowas mysteriösem würde ich auch am besten alles abstöpseln/ausbauen. Nur Netzteil, Mainboard und 1 Riegel Ram, da muss man ins Bios kommen. Dann nach und nach die Teile hinzu. 2ter Ram Riegel, dann HDD, dann Brenner, dann Graka.


 
Okay, danke, wird morgen erledigt, ich melde mich dann sofort wieder


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Vielleicht muss das Bios vom Mainboard upgedatet werden, damit es die Graka richtig erkennt. Könnte sein. 

Das wird schon werden. Bis morgen.


----------



## deeeennis (24. April 2013)

Heute haben wir den Rest zusammengebaut und
Windows installiert.
Es war anscheinend nur ein Stromstecker, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass kein Bild kam.
Positiv ist aufjeden Fall aufgefallen dass die Graka ohne Regelung nicht hörbar ist
Danke an alle Helfer im Forum, nur dank euch habe ich nun 2 Pcs zusammengebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Sieht gut aus . Jepp, die Asus Karten sind echt verdammt leise . CPU-Kühler/Lüfter im Bios runterregeln, Gehäuselüfter mit 5/7 Volt Adaptern (ist erstmal am günstigsten). Siehst Du, war nur ein loses Kabel . Dann sag uns beim dritten Rechner Bescheid .


----------



## Makalar (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Jo, schönen Rechner hast da


----------



## deeeennis (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Mein Kumpel hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass er eine Runde Trackmania spielen wollte, aber ein unnormal störendes Piepen hat ihn daran gehindert.
Ich dachte erst es sei Spulenfiepen wegen einer zu hohen FPS-Zahl, aber bei Furmark ist es das Selbe.
Hat die GraKa 'nen Schaden?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Spulenfiepen ist harmlos, aber lästig. Wenn er noch Garantie auf die Karte hat, würde ich sie umtauschen.


----------



## deeeennis (26. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist harmlos, aber lästig. Wenn er noch Garantie auf die Karte hat, würde ich sie umtauschen.



Kann es denn Spulenfiepen sein wenn er es auch bei Furmark bekommt, wo er ja nur ca . 20 Fps erreicht?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ja, das kann schon sein. Ist zwar selten aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Welche Grafikkarte ist es denn?


----------



## deeeennis (26. April 2013)

Es ist die Asus 7790.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Dann kann er sie ja noch nicht lange haben  Daher würde ich sie umtauschen.


----------



## deeeennis (26. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann kann er sie ja noch nicht lange haben  Daher würde ich sie umtauschen.



Ja, das stimmt.
Er hat sie seit Montag, kann man als Rückgabegrund denn das Piepen bei Last angeben?
Und die wahrscheinlichkeit dass dieses Problem bei der neuen Karte auftritt ist wahrscheinlich auch sehr klein, oder?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Ja, klar kann er sich zurückgeben, er hat schließlich das Recht auf eine Grafikkarte ohne Hamsterkäfig-Sound 

Wenn er sie online gekauft hat, braucht er auch gar keinen Grund angeben (innerhalb er ersten 14 Tage).


----------



## deeeennis (7. Mai 2013)

Grafikkarte wurde eingeschickt, ist heute zurückgekommen,
selbes Problem.
Ein schrilles Fiepen bei Grafikkarten-Last.
Kann es auch ein anderes Teil sein,
welches das Fiepen nur in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte erzeugt?
Oder hat Hwv einfach keinen Fehler entdeckt und die Graka kurzerhand zurückgeschickt?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*

Das ist ärgerlich 

Es könnte auch das Netzteil sein, kannst Du das Geräusch nicht genauer orten?

Es kann bei bestimmten Netzteil-Grafikkartenkombinationen auch der Fall sein, dass es immer fiept, dann hilft es nur, entweder das Netzteil oder die Grafikkarte durch eine andere Komponente zu ersetzen.

Könnte schon sein, dass hwv die Karte wieder zurückgeschickt hat. Daher schreibe ich immer die Seriennummer auf, wenn ich was zurückschicke.


----------



## deeeennis (7. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich
> 
> Es könnte auch das Netzteil sein, kannst Du das Geräusch nicht genauer orten?
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für deine sehr schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe das Fiepen noch nicht gehört, es ist der Pc eines Kumpels und genauer geortet hat er es noch nicht.
Wir versuchen morgen mal, seine Graka in meinen Pc einzubauen, ich berichte dann mal ob es immernoch fiept.
Hoffentlich wird mein Pc nicht von dem Fiepen angesteckt


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~500€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird mein Pc nicht von dem Fiepen angesteckt



Solange die Ursache für das Fiepen kein Ungeziefer im Rechner ist, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich


----------

